# Corally Pinky Red?



## lipsticks32 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All! 

  I have been on the prowl for a lipstick in the color below.






  I made the color on a color scheme website if you are wondering. To me it's equal parts orangey coral, and pink with a red base. 

  I have pale skin with neutral undertones. 


  Thank you!

  Lindsey


----------



## geeko (Apr 3, 2014)

U can try YSL #52 Rosy coral 

  or MAC crosswires lipstick or MAC lady at play mineralized rich lipstick


----------



## lipsticks32 (Apr 3, 2014)

Great suggestions but not red enough. It's definitely a red lipstick in mind. Not a coral one. Some coralliness in it but it's definitely red.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2014)

What site did you use to make your picture? 

Try Givenchy 304.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

geeko said:


> U can try YSL #52 Rosy coral
> 
> or MAC crosswires lipstick or MAC lady at play mineralized rich lipstick


  #52 has been oos.. for a while... is it back?

  but it's more of a coral rose, not red


----------



## lipsticks32 (Apr 3, 2014)

https://kuler.adobe.com/create/color-wheel/

  That one might be too orange..... ugh I think I need to give up on my dream. 

  Or mix my existing lipsticks and find the perfect color.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2014)

If you live by a NOrdies or Sephora, go in and start swatching...  or show them what you want.  Something like that can also be achieved with a color like G 304 and a red liner.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 3, 2014)

Try Givenchy Mandarine Boléro and if not red enough Carmin Escarpin.  Maybe Dior Trafalgar too, UD or Armani have such shades too I think.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 3, 2014)

lipsticks32 said:


> https://kuler.adobe.com/create/color-wheel/  That one might be too orange..... ugh I think I need to give up on my dream.   Or mix my existing lipsticks and find the perfect color.


  Maybe what you really want is a warmer, bright orange-based red? That's what that colour looks like to me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Tr*y Givenchy Mandarine Boléro and if not red enough Carmin Escarpin*. Maybe Dior Trafalgar too, UD or Armani have such shades too I think.


  Suggested MB, and was going to come back and suggested CE, but if that doesn't work try 307 Grenat Initie.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks ! Or maybe Nars Red Lizzard ou Jungle Red, Estée Lauder Envious ?


----------



## lipsticks32 (Apr 4, 2014)

I had a think on what image kicked off this weird color and I totally remembered the image! 




  I should have known! Such a girl crush on her. 


  Here is the lipstick in better lighting....





  It's such a glorious color.... I wish I knew what it was.... 

  I think I am going to go into Nordstroms or Neimans this weekend and swatch a bunch of lipsticks.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 4, 2014)

Urban Decay 69
  Nars Red Lizzard
  Nars Jungle Red
  Givenchy Carmin Escarpin

  Hope this was a bit helpful^^


----------



## lipsticks32 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you! I am loving Red Lizard and the Givenchy lipsticks! 


  I will definitely try them on this weekend!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 4, 2014)

I forgot to mention it was from bottom to top ! The first one is UD. I think Red Lizzard or Jungle Red are a good option and the Givenchy Carmin Escarpin is gorgeous.  Glad that it was helpful


----------

